# Diesel?



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well my local dealer of cruze products said no diesel cruze tbis year.I spoke with Volkswagen and there not sure we'll ever see another diesel car in North America. What the heck??
I thought the whsiper diesel was a go?Any canadaian dealers know of a date?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Well my local dealer of cruze products said no diesel cruze tbis year.I spoke with Volkswagen and there not sure we'll ever see another diesel car in North America. What the heck??
> I thought the whsiper diesel was a go?Any canadaian dealers know of a date?


Production fist quarter of 2017. Hit the ground at Canadian dealers second quarter of 2017. Same scheduling as the 2014 CTD.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks tomco,two gmc dealers here in Canada told us they werent coming this year.I know Volkswagen is scratching there heads over what to do,the local dealers are buying every tdi they can get.The vw dealers keep saying if vw cant meet emissions, gmc will fail


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Thanks tomco,two gmc dealers here in Canada told us they werent coming this year.I know Volkswagen is scratching there heads over what to do,the local dealers are buying every tdi they can get.The vw dealers keep saying if vw cant meet emissions, gmc will fail


First rule about the car business is to never believe anything a dealer tells you. 

Second rule is to read the first rule again. 

But to your points:

1) VW will never sell another new diesel in North America in my lifetime. 

2) Whisper diesel will have no problem meeting emissions. 

3) Get to know @boraz. He knows his stuff and lives in your neighbourhood.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

marbles67 said:


> The vw dealers keep saying if vw cant meet emissions, gmc will fail


They're telling you that so you buy their gas VW's. Volkswagen's problems have nothing to do with GM's Diesels.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

marbles67 said:


> Thanks tomco,two gmc dealers here in Canada told us they werent coming this year.I know Volkswagen is scratching there heads over what to do,the local dealers are buying every tdi they can get.The vw dealers keep saying if vw cant meet emissions, gmc will fail


VW may never sell another diesel anywhere in the world. Of course they'll claim that since they can't meet the emissions standards no one else will be able to either - they want to sell you their gas powered cars.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

marbles67 said:


> Thanks tomco,two gmc dealers here in Canada told us they werent coming this year.I know Volkswagen is scratching there heads over what to do,the local dealers are buying every tdi they can get.The vw dealers keep saying if vw cant meet emissions, gmc will fail


VW could have met the standards, they choose to cheat to save $330 per car to avoid the DEF SCR style emissions. The original study by WV University that discovered the cheat, a BMW diesel was also tested, it passed. Mercedes has compliant diesels. VW also used a HPFP that had many early failures with expensive repairs, that cheaper crappy pump saved them $600 per car. There is a pattern there. When I had my Jetta TDI the VW answer to metallic in my filter was to charge me to do nothing and tell me it was OK. The dealership service people were embarrassed to have to break the news.. they had many issues even before the cheat. No OEM is without some sort of issues, but some are worse than others. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The German parliament has passed a law banning production of cars with internal combustion engines by 2030, so why would they bother with fixing a faulty engine. There money, what they have left is needed to research electric power.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> The German parliament has passed a law banning production of cars with internal combustion engines by 2030, so why would they bother with fixing a faulty engine. There money, what they have left is needed to research electric power.


Actually what they passed was a resolution requesting the EU as a whole ban the sale of new internal combustion cars starting in 2030. I found this out when I went and dug a little further thinking that unless all of Europe does this then Germany's law is basically worthless.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The German parliament has passed a law banning production of cars with internal combustion engines by 2030, so why would they bother with fixing a faulty engine. There money, what they have left is needed to research electric power.


engine isnt faulty


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> engine isnt faulty


Correct, just an emissions system that doesn't meet regulations.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

boraz said:


> engine isnt faulty


It won't meet emissions without losing power, so there is a problem that needs fixing. The fuel pumps on many VW diesel's failed as well.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Aussie said:


> It won't meet emissions without losing power, so there is a problem that needs fixing. The fuel pumps on many VW diesel's failed as well.


emissions arent the engine....

the fuel pumps died in usa by a huge margin over other countries, including canada...same hpfp, different results

fuel in usa is different.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Aussie said:


> The German parliament has passed a law banning production of cars with internal combustion engines by 2030, so why would they bother with fixing a faulty engine. There money, what they have left is needed to research electric power.


Hmmm... Sounds like German Government protection of VW, very close ties. If VW can't do diesel, make them all not use diesel.. never mind what the customer actually might want. It will be interesting to see how that pans out. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

marbles67 said:


> Well my local dealer of cruze products said no diesel cruze tbis year.I spoke with Volkswagen and there not sure we'll ever see another diesel car in North America. What the heck??
> I thought the whsiper diesel was a go?Any canadaian dealers know of a date?


 @marbles67 , VWOA has already stated several times that there's NOT going to be any more diesels for the NA market. Between the prior mess and the future tightening requirements, VW is done with the TDI in NA. This certainly will help the sales of CTD Cruze in the future if GM can continue to meet the EPA standards. OH, the 1.6 CTD is a go and test mules are already running around with it. 

Why VW killed its TDI diesels in the U.S.: future emission standards


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well like you said hopefully they can keep and meet standard. The vw dealer also claims there 1.4 tsi can get 1000 kilometers on a 55 litre tank.I laughed on the phone (he keeps calling me)I would actually be impressed if you could see 800 on a gasser but thsts unlikely.


----------

